# Black gravel or black sand?



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm getting a 1.5" spilo next week. I want black substrate, but not sure on black gravel or black sand, they're both cool. Which looks better or is easy to upkeep.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

black gravel as in artifical coloring? In time the paint will chip off. Black sand which i think your talking about is black pearl sand are natural coloring which also gives a better shine.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I agree. I have had black gravel before that chipped, it turned out really ugly. Go with the black sand.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

what about volcanic obsidian


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Also, would a real plant do better in sand than gravel? It seems like it would but i'm not sure. And is the LB per G rule still in effect with sand?


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I think the sand would look really cool.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

My LFS doesn't only has 20 lbs of sand right now, maybe I should mix it with 10 lbs of some type of black gravel, if i can find some that isn't painted.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sand is suppose to be better because it lets the root grow better. But IMO, as long as the plant is planted its all good. I dont do the LB per G rule. i use about 20-30lb for a 60g. More sand more bacteria (good and bad) to be collected.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I think i'm actually going to go with a bag of play sand and clean it up really good before i put it in. I would rather clean it for a long time for a fifty pound bag at $2 then pay over $30 for the black sand i liked that there isn't even enough of..


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i had sand in my cichlid tank and alge grows on the sides of the tank and u can get to it because its under the sand and when u try to move the sand to get to it the sand falls back in place







but it was white sand and easy to see the alge i think u prolly couldnt see it with black sand.


----------

